# Ordered my First ISOMS



## apython (Jan 19, 2007)

I ordered 15 RyJ short churchills. I hope their legit, I don't know anyone who smokes ISOMS so I checked a lot of websites, called a few and went with one who seemed honest. We'll see, I'll post pics when I get em.


----------



## BiggDawg (Jan 7, 2007)

apython said:


> I ordered 15 RyJ short churchills. I hope their legit, I don't know anyone who smokes ISOMS so I checked a lot of websites, called a few and went with one who seemed honest. We'll see, I'll post pics when I get em.





apython's profile said:


> Join Date: Jan 2007
> Location: Philadelphia PA
> Posts: 4


If you live in Philadelphia, don't you realize it is *against the law* to import the items to which you refer?
And, now the world knows you did it, too...  
Maybe you should _hope_ they are fake...

:cb


----------



## apython (Jan 19, 2007)

I just moved. They're not illegal where I live now. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

Rofl!


----------



## monetrey (Dec 5, 2006)

I swear to gawd Im going to start call America cnm


Country north of mexico..... or csc Country South Of Canada:sb :sb 

Sorry Just hate the term "isom"


----------



## BiggDawg (Jan 7, 2007)

*ISOMS Delivered to CNM/CSC?*



monetrey said:


> I swear to gawd Im going to start call America cnm
> Country north of mexico..... or csc Country South Of Canada:sb :sb
> Sorry Just hate the term "isom"


Isom GUESSsom WEsom SHOULDsom FINDsom OTHERsom ACRONYMsom, THENsom?


----------



## monetrey (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: ISOMS Delivered to CNM/CSC?*



BiggDawg said:


> Isom GUESSsom WEsom SHOULDsom FINDsom OTHERsom ACRONYMsom, THENsom?


Why does it have to be an acronym..... I mean jesus christ are we so lazy we cant type out "Cuban cigar"? Id even settle for CC


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

BiggDawg said:


> If you live in Philadelphia, don't you realize it is *against the law* to import the items to which you refer?
> And, now the world knows you did it, too...
> Maybe you should _hope_ they are fake...
> 
> :cb


Well I guess we all know where he's from now.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: ISOMS Delivered to CNM/CSC?*



monetrey said:


> Why does it have to be an acronym..... I mean jesus christ are we so lazy we cant type out "Cuban cigar"? Id even settle for CC


Amen.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

BiggDawg said:


> If you live in Philadelphia, don't you realize it is *against the law* to import the items to which you refer?
> And, now the world knows you did it, too...
> Maybe you should _hope_ they are fake...
> 
> :cb


There's nothing wrong with the post and no need for bashing here. Then again I also forgot to get ON my high horse before I checked the thread.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

BiggDawg said:


> If you live in Philadelphia, don't you realize it is *against the law* to import the items to which you refer?
> And, now the world knows you did it, too...
> Maybe you should _hope_ they are fake...
> 
> :cb


Welcome to the ignore list.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

BiggDawg said:


> If you live in Philadelphia, don't you realize it is *against the law* to import the items to which you refer?
> And, now the world knows you did it, too...
> Maybe you should _hope_ they are fake...
> 
> :cb


so you don't have one cuban cigar in your humidor?


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> Welcome to the ignore list.


:r :r


----------



## BiggDawg (Jan 7, 2007)

*Some People Just Don't Get It.*



Gargamel said:


> Well I guess we all know where he's from now.


We knew where he was from from the beginning. That was the point, and *apython* got it. Notice, _he has moved_, he's now in the middle of somewhere, where no one is publically advertising... Nor providing self-incrimination.



[OT] Loki said:


> so you don't have one cuban cigar in your humidor?


"Um, I have no recollection of that, Senator."
But if I did, they're not unlawful in the State of Denial.



apython said:


> I just moved. They're not illegal where I live now. Thanks for the heads up though.


*He* got it. He understood. I am on his side.



StudentSmoker said:


> Then again I also forgot to get ON my high horse before I checked the thread.


Maybe some people should consider getting *off* of their high horses until they learn to _*read the thread for content*_ before reacting?



j6ppc said:


> Welcome to the ignore list.


Your choice. I should care?

:cb


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Hey Dawg... a quick question do you really think not posting your real location will matter if this thread or any other thread is monitored by CBP.


----------



## ikwanjin (Dec 28, 2006)

Goodjob on your first order..


----------



## BiggDawg (Jan 7, 2007)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Hey Dawg... a quick question do you really think not posting your real location will matter if this thread or any other thread is monitored by CBP.


To answer a question with a question:


> _Hey DriftyGypsy... a quick question do you really think *not discussing sources in open forum* will matter if this thread or any other thread is monitored by CBP?_


To answer the question directly: No, not really (to both). But there is no reason to fly *above the radar* when you can fly below. Why rub Uncle's nose in it and eliminate _plausible deniability_ for them so they _*have*_ to come looking?​If I would tend to exceed the speed limit once in awhile (which, _FWIW_ is a much more eggregious violation, IMHO), I think it would be prudent to avoid the urge to pull into the local Highway Patrol office and _*permanently post for the entire world to see*_ evidence that I have... Even though *if* I were to so so speed, not posting evidence would not likely keep me from being stopped and ticketed _if my driving was being monitored by the H.P_. However, if I turned myself in, I would _*expect them*_ to start watching me more closely. Why ask for it?

Just my :2 , since _you asked_.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

BiggDawg said:


> If you live in Philadelphia, don't you realize it is *against the law* to import the items to which you refer?
> And, now the world knows you did it, too...
> Maybe you should _hope_ they are fake...
> 
> :cb


*I see, but it's okay for you to say your waiting on your 10 pack of RYJ Short Churchill Tubos......*

Thread: R y J Short Churchill Tubos View Single Post 
01-17-2007, 06:55 AM #4 
BiggDawg 
ChestBeater

Re: R y J Short Churchill Tubos

They are very new. As such, is there such a thing as a properly aged RyJ Short Churchill?

I've seen several reviews, and some love 'em, some don't. Jury is still out.

What to do, what to do? Well, as a wise man once said, "There is no substitute for personal reconnaisance!" so I'll wait until my 10-pack (non-tubo) gets here.
__________________
My wife said that if I smoke any more of those stinkin' cigars, she would leave.
I'm sure gonna' miss her...


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

dadof3illinois said:


> *I see, but it's okay for you to say your waiting on your 10 pack of RYJ Short Churchill Tubos......*
> 
> Thread: R y J Short Churchill Tubos View Single Post
> 01-17-2007, 06:55 AM #4
> ...


Busted - :r :r :r :r


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm gonna stay outta this one 
I'll just say it looks like a sweet pickup


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

BiggDawg said:


> If you live in Philadelphia, don't you realize it is *against the law* to import the items to which you refer?
> And, now the world knows you did it, too...
> Maybe you should _hope_ they are fake...
> 
> :cb


Give me a friggin break man, why aren't you bustin everyone else's nutts on the 10,542 other "Check out my Cuban Cigars that I just ordered" threads. I agree, these threads are tiresome, but don't hammer the newbie when all kinds of other members are doing the same thing. I daresay you didn't post this in one of DaKlugs' Cuban cigars threads, did you?


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

i like the term isom especially living here in miami god forbid you should get caught with a cuban


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

o o o 

Man, it's been gettin' ugly in here lately. Not just this thread, but in general.  

I sure wish folks would chill out a little...


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

:tpd: Either that or just go ahead and fight, dirt road style.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

apython said:


> I ordered 15 RyJ short churchills. I hope their legit, I don't know anyone who smokes ISOMS so I checked a lot of websites, called a few and went with one who seemed honest. We'll see, I'll post pics when I get em.


Good job on the effort however, you could have gotten more specific information about cc's if you had checked out the stickies in this forum; there is a lot of useful information. Btw, the only people I know who smoke cuban cigars are in CS, and you can see by reading the posts in here that an awful lot of excellent cigars are smoked and obtained. The reviews are excellent and can provide good insights into the type of CC's you may want to purchase. READ THE STICKY'S


----------



## BiggDawg (Jan 7, 2007)

*Some People STILL Just Don't Get It.*



dadof3illinois said:


> I see, but it's okay for you to say your [sic] waiting on your 10 pack of RYJ Short Churchill Tubos......





pistol said:


> Give me a friggin break man, why aren't you bustin everyone else's nutts on the 10,542 other "Check out my Cuban Cigars that I just ordered" threads. I agree, these threads are tiresome, but don't hammer the newbie when all kinds of other members are doing the same thing.


I dare say the only one getting hammered here is the *BiggDawg*



kjd2121 said:


> Busted -


What? Short attention spans? Attention Deficit? Trying to be testy? :mn("I think some one woke up on the wrong side of the rock!")​Or just hasty to jump to inaccurate assumptions? 



BiggDawg said:


> Maybe some people should consider getting *off* of their high horses until they learn to _*read the thread for content*_ before reacting?


I apologize to all for apparently confusing the inattentive masses by not using soundbites and monosyllables.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Some People STILL Just Don't Get It.*



BiggDawg said:


> What? Short attention spans? Attention Deficit? Trying to be testy? :mn("I think some one woke up on the wrong side of the rock!")​Or just hasty to jump to inaccurate assumptions?


Dude, you were called out on a post that you wrote - as follows -

"Thread: R y J Short Churchill Tubos View Single Post
01-17-2007, 06:55 AM #4
BiggDawg
ChestBeater
Re: R y J Short Churchill Tubos

They are very new. As such, is there such a thing as a properly aged RyJ Short Churchill?

I've seen several reviews, and some love 'em, some don't. Jury is still out.

What to do, what to do? Well, as a wise man once said, "There is no substitute for personal reconnaisance!" *so I'll wait until my 10-pack (non-tubo) gets here.*"

Next time take your own advice and don't post - :ss


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

pistol said:


> Give me a friggin break man, why aren't you bustin everyone else's nutts on the 10,542 other "Check out my Cuban Cigars that I just ordered" threads. I agree, these threads are tiresome, but don't hammer the newbie when all kinds of other members are doing the same thing. I daresay you didn't post this in one of DaKlugs' Cuban cigars threads, did you?


No he gave Dave RG... and said wow great buy.... :r


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

congrats on your purchase apython. Hope you like them.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Some People STILL Just Don't Get It.*



BiggDawg said:


> I dare say the only one getting hammered here is the *BiggDawg*
> 
> What? Short attention spans? Attention Deficit? Trying to be testy? :mn("I think some one woke up on the wrong side of the rock!")​
> Or just hasty to jump to inaccurate assumptions?
> ...


Might be better form to just not respond at all. You are welcome to your opinion. You reply's seem a bit smartash and really arent necessary


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

apython said:


> I ordered 15 RyJ short churchills. I hope their legit, I don't know anyone who smokes ISOMS so I checked a lot of websites, called a few and went with one who seemed honest. We'll see, I'll post pics when I get em.


When you get them, write a review!!

I've seen the write up in CA but I'd like to know what you thought about them.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Some People STILL Just Don't Get It.*



BiggDawg said:


> I dare say the only one getting hammered here is the *BiggDawg*
> 
> What? Short attention spans? Attention Deficit? Trying to be testy? :mn("I think some one woke up on the wrong side of the rock!")​Or just hasty to jump to inaccurate assumptions?
> 
> I apologize to all for apparently confusing the inattentive masses by not using soundbites and monosyllables.


Boy you nailed it!!!!! I sure do have a short attention span, just ask my wife. :r

As far as my attention deficit goes...........

What were we talking about.....

Oh yea, that I'm part of the inattentive masses of CS.

As far as getting off my high horse, well I did raise horses when I was younger. They were pretty big too (walkers) but I've not been on a horse in years.

I guess that pretty much sums up me and you know what. I'm about as happy as a guy can get....

All joking aside, I was just pointing out that as a newbie here yourself you should heed your own advice. Jumping on a fellow newbie is bad form, especially when you don't take your own advice and contradict your past post.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

muziq said:


> o o o
> 
> Man, it's been gettin' ugly in here lately. Not just this thread, but in general.
> 
> I sure wish folks would chill out a little...


:tpd: Chill out and have a smoke.


----------



## BiggDawg (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: Some People STILL Just Don't Get It.*



kjd2121 said:


> Dude, you were called out on a post that you wrote - as follows -
> 
> "Thread: R y J Short Churchill Tubos View Single Post
> 01-17-2007, 06:55 AM #4
> ...





dadof3illinois said:


> All joking aside, I was just pointing out that as a newbie here yourself you should heed your own advice. *Jumping on a fellow newbie *is bad form, especially when you don't take your own advice and contradict your past post.


No "newbies" have been jumped in this forum, unless you want to count me. And, *apython* knows it. *Read the whole thread*.

*B.T.W.*In your attempts to _bust_ me, you forgot to note that in my profile it lists "RyJ Churchill" as "favorite cigar."

*I am not denying, nor contradicting a thing.
As I said,*


BiggDawg said:


> But if I did, they're not unlawful in the State of Denial.


I have followed my posting and suggestion *To A "T"*. You (several of you, actually) post reference to a post. Where in that post does it say anything about a location where *Cuban Cigars* are unlawful?
Where in there does it say anybody actually has some?

Hey, nobody denied anything, nobody is "busted." And since no one wants to be busted, there was not a posting providing permanent court-admissable evidence of any wrong-doing. (Take your own risks. I followed my own advice, and the *OP* understood it from the beginning.

So, what if I suggested that I might not have some, and would have to wait? "Not having any" and "waiting" are no contradiction of anything I posted.

*apython* understood the point, smart lad that he is, and corrected a typo that indicated he might live in a particular place that would frown upon it.


apython said:


> I just moved. They're not illegal where I live now. Thanks for the heads up though.


 He *got it* and was even appreciative. That may be because the thread was shorter then and he didn't have to stay focused, or he may just be a sharp individual (I vote for the latter, B.T.W.). 
Why, then, does everyone feel the need to protect him from his own good?

The rest of you are not getting it. *Please try to read the thread* instead of just jumping into it. He knew what was going on. Just because you can't be bothered to pay attention and find out what was going on, you don't need to prove it to every one else by jumping all over me.
:mn


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Why is everyone on this board fighting???? My lord I go to NYC come back and its like the Golden Girls have taken over.............


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Rploaded said:


> Why is everyone on this board fighting???? My lord I go to NYC come back and its like the Golden Girls have taken over.............


You wanna make something of it? :bx


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

i was gone for a while and I gotta say the mood on the boards is quite a bit different.
not to mention all the guys that used to post seem to be missing


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Well, I don't know Big D, hell, you joined this month, maybe you ought to leave the "helping" out to people who have been here longer than three weeks. :2 BTW, the guys that you are arguing with HAVE been here longer than a few weeks and have probably seen this before. If they didn't make a correction on apython, maybe it's because no correction or help was needed...


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Anybody considered the possibility that BD's original post was a little tongue-in-cheek?

I say we forget the whole thing and get back to the business of drooling over apython's good fortune and even better cigars.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Rploaded said:


> Why is everyone on this board fighting???? My lord I go to NYC come back and its like the Golden Girls have taken over.............


Ohhh, Bea Arthur was my favorite - Mmmmmmmmm - :r


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

apython said:


> I ordered 15 RyJ short churchills. I hope their legit, I don't know anyone who smokes ISOMS so I checked a lot of websites, called a few and went with one who seemed honest. We'll see, I'll post pics when I get em.


Personally, I don't think this is the way I would go about ordering a box of these, cold calls to vendors and wondering if they were going to be legit, not to mention the expense, but that's your call and I hope this turns out well for you..

Anyway, I'd also be interested in hearing more about these and how they are smoking. I've gone back and read reviews and the opinions seem to be mixed.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Some People STILL Just Don't Get It.*



BiggDawg said:


> No "newbies" have been jumped in this forum, unless you want to count me. And, *apython* knows it. *Read the whole thread*.
> 
> *B.T.W.*In your attempts to _bust_ me, you forgot to note that in my profile it lists "RyJ Churchill" as "favorite cigar."
> 
> ...


Yep, your right!! I'm sorry.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Blake Lockhart said:


> Personally, I don't think this is the way I would go about ordering a box of these, cold calls to vendors and wondering if they were going to be legit, not to mention the expense, but that's your call and I hope this turns out well for you..
> 
> Anyway, I'd also be interested in hearing more about these and how they are smoking. I've gone back and read reviews and the opinions seem to be mixed.


I smoked one out of a box in my humi shortly after receiving it last year, and while it has some nice RyJ profile to it, it also tasted very young. I think this is one that will age nicely; not a classic maybe, but a good cigar.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Some People STILL Just Don't Get It.*



BiggDawg said:


> *I am not denying, nor contradicting a thing.*
> 
> Just because you can't be bothered to pay attention and find out what was going on, you don't need to prove it to every one else by jumping all over me.


"I never had sexual relations with that woman......."

"Why is everybody always picking on me?"


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Some People STILL Just Don't Get It.*

Ok gents take it easy. I believe that point has been made that Mr. BigDawg who's tenure here is at the 3 week mark needs to ease up a bit on the newbie spankings.

And, Mr. BigDawg, as an outside observer with no dog in this fight... that's EXACTLY how I took it. I realize you probably didn't mean it that way, you've made your point... great.

Moving on.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: Some People STILL Just Don't Get It.*



Kayak_Rat said:


> "Why is everybody always picking on me?"


I can't speak for anyone else, but I pick on you because you're from Arkansas


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Some People STILL Just Don't Get It.*



BiggDawg said:


> The rest of you are not getting it. *Please try to read the thread* instead of just jumping into it. He knew what was going on. Just because you can't be bothered to pay attention and find out what was going on, you don't need to prove it to every one else by jumping all over me.
> :mn


see, here's the problem, you aren't reading the thread either. you're being a prick to a lot of ppl right now. it's not going over very well.
you jumped some newbie (who cares what for), when you've been here LESS THAN A MONTH YOURSELF.
and, you've posted that you've also bought cuban cigars... and since your IP address is from BellSouth, i bet you're from the US as well.
so,











pistol said:


> Well, I don't know Big D, hell, you joined this month, maybe you ought to leave the "helping" out to people who have been here longer than three weeks. :2 BTW, the guys that you are arguing with HAVE been here longer than a few weeks and have probably seen this before. If they didn't make a correction on apython, maybe it's because no correction or help was needed...


exactly.

i would say more, but mr. always right will always be right, in his eyes.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

RJT said:


> No he gave Dave RG... and said wow great buy.... :r


Glad I hadn't sent that PIF out yet. :r


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Some People STILL Just Don't Get It.*



LasciviousXXX said:


> Ok gents take it easy. I believe that point has been made that Mr. BigDawg who's tenure here is at the 3 week mark needs to ease up a bit on the newbie spankings.
> 
> And, Mr. BigDawg, as an outside observer with no dog in this fight... that's EXACTLY how I took it. I realize you probably didn't mean it that way, you've made your point... great.
> 
> Moving on.


:tpd: 
it's the first newbie on newbie action I've seen on here XXX
BD reading thru some of your post history you made the same sorta post after 10days on the board so chillout 
otherwise you'll wake all the :mn & that won't be a good thing:hn


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Some People STILL Just Don't Get It.*



SDmate said:


> :tpd:
> it's the first newbie on newbie action I've seen on here XXX


Nice :r

Check out my new User Title


----------



## apython (Jan 19, 2007)

This thread is is all warm and cozy. Thanks to the well wishers, I'll definately post a review after my RyJ's get here. And to anyone who was offened by my original post ( you know who ) I am deeply sorry..... There now we can be friends again.

P.S. anyone know any good restaurants in the middle of somewhere, I'm new to the area?


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

I only smoke Dominicans and my butt is starting to itch..Time for a shower.:r


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

apython said:


> This thread is is all warm and cozy. Thanks to the well wishers, I'll definately post a review after my RyJ's get here. And to anyone who was offened by my original post ( you know who ) I am deeply sorry..... There now we can be friends again.
> 
> *P.S. anyone know any good restaurants in the middle of somewhere, I'm new to the area?*


LOL


----------



## BiggDawg (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: Some People STILL Just Don't Get It.*



burninator said:


> Anybody considered the possibility that BD's original post was a little tongue-in-cheek?


 * THANK YOU.​ burn *gets it. *apython* got it.
_sheesh!_



LasciviousXXX said:


> I believe that point has been made that Mr. BigDawg who's tenure here is at the 3 week mark needs to ease up a bit on the newbie spankings..


Guess it's a good thing you're not "jumping a newbie" yourself, then


BiggDawg said:


> No "newbies" have been jumped in this forum, unless you want to count me. And, *apython* knows it. *Read the whole thread*.





IHT said:


> you're being a prick to a lot of ppl right now. it's not going over very well.


 *I'M* being a prick? I didn't jump the guy. Look at his response. *READ the G.D. thread already. I did not jump the guy.* I did not pick on the guy. I did not "correct" the guy.

*I'M* being a prick? I'm bad because I didn't pick on any one, and because of that I try to correct the misunderstanding and the abuse? What, am I just supposed to lie here and let it be heaped on me for no apparent reason than some of you react without cause? I invite you to take the kind of abuse, publically and PM-wise, and not react in any way. If resisting getting smeared and attacked for no reason is being a prick, guess I'm guilty. Your turn?



 said:


> LESS THAN A MONTH YOURSELF.


Oh, so when I've been here a couple of years I get to abuse people for no apparent reason? I guess I didn't realize that time would allow me to be an asshat to new members when I don't *read the thread* and don't understand what's going on? Heck, I've got socks older than many of the members, didn't realize that maturity came from the number of postings or time in front of a computer screen.



 said:


> you've posted that you've also bought cuban cigars... and since your IP address is from BellSouth, i bet you're from the US as well.


Have I said this yet? *READ THE THREAD FIRST *before shooting off. Here, I'll get it:


BiggDawg said:


> *I am not denying, nor contradicting a thing.*


But, don't make an assumption. BellSouth is everywhere. They're _*Cingular*_ and the *new AT&T*.
Wow! Neat trick. ISPs are traceable, what will they think of next, disposable toilet paper? What, you think the old guy doesn't know that anything on a computer is traceable? I'm not in the nursing home yet...



mr. always right said:


> i would say more, but mr. always right will always be right, in his eyes.


:tpd: With this I can certainly agree.​
Guys, I'm glad I could make your day a little better by providing a lightning rod for you to vent your frustration by taking it out on the new guy. But really, ya' shouldn't have. It's not warranted, and it's rude.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Some People STILL Just Don't Get It.*

Closing and locking this thread, apparently you didn't take the hint or the advice of some long time members.

XXX


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Some People STILL Just Don't Get It.*

Actually, you know what, I have retracted my position and opened the thread back up. You haven't done anything warranting me closing this down besides being super defensive and generally missing any semblance of a point to be had so I'm opening this back up for some more "interesting" debate between our resident 3 week "ELDER" and the rest of the board.

First off, nope didn't jump on you but if I had it certainly would have been more enjoyable so I'm inclined to do it more often.

Second, age doesn't mean jack as I've met plenty of 40 50 60 year olds who are absolute jerks and don't know the first thing about anything. So yes, tenure and experience on a Cigar board do garner some sort of points in my book.

Third, yes... if and when you gain more than 3 weeks experience here your opinion will be a little more valued when you have good reason to state it.. as did many members when they felt your post was out of line.

Fourth, I can't wait till I get the option to dispense more RG as I keep getting that "please wait 24 hours" message... such a pity.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Some People STILL Just Don't Get It.*

I genuinely hope this argument gets dropped, by both sides. It started out with a poorly phrased joke and it's been dragged out for too long.

I, for one, think there is entirely too much bickering and not nearly enough drooling taking place in this thread. Allow me to remedy that situation.

Nice purchase, OP! :dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## BiggDawg (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: Some People STILL Just Don't Get It.*



LasciviousXXX said:


> Actually, you know what, I have retracted my position and opened the thread back up. You haven't done anything warranting me closing this down besides being super defensive
> ...
> Fourth, I can't wait till I get the option to dispense more RG as I keep getting that "please wait 24 hours" message... such a pity.


Don't bother. Don't worry. Close it or not.

Have fun with your abuse of the *RG*, as if that matters. You need a life, and to quit abusing the power (such as it is) granted to being a moderator. Part of the responsibility of being a moderator in a civilized setting is that of being fair and impartial. You have been neither.

I thought that CS might be a reasonable place to discuss topics of mutual interest by people with mutual interests.
Guess I was wrong.

Abuse me all you want. Hit me (what, you can't even hit me more than five times? Wow, what power.)
I'll never see it, as I no longer choose to be part of an elitist, obnoxious bunch of asshats as have PM'd and posted at me for doing nothing.

Needn't both banning me just because I hurt your little feelings, either. I'll never know.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Some People STILL Just Don't Get It.*



burninator said:


> I genuinely hope this argument gets dropped, by both sides. *It started out with a poorly phrased joke* and it's been dragged out for too long.
> 
> I, for one, think there is entirely too much bickering and not nearly enough drooling taking place in this thread. Allow me to remedy that situation.
> 
> Nice purchase, OP! :dr:dr:dr:dr


how come this is always someones defense when the sh!t hit the fan


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Some People STILL Just Don't Get It.*

I haven't hit you at all yet, I've just given too much RG for deserved posting today that I need to wait to deduct it from you. You'll know when I do it, feel free to click on "User Options" and you can see who deducted RG from you already.... just a helpful hint.

My initial post was to tell the guys to ease up on you so I have NO idea how that isn't being fair and impartial but if you'd like to discuss that please feel free to cite the reasons for me being unfair. I would love to have a civilized debate with someone who not only doesn't even take the time to consider the other person's point but likes to act like they are the be all and end all of all information.... congrats on that.

Believe me, you didn't hurt my feelings at all and I have neither banned you or done anything to you at all, you might want to check on who else didn't find your comments in decent taste... maybe that will give you an idea of what's going on.

I'm very happy you've shown your true colors in the post on the last page as I was foolishly giving you the benefit of the doubt before then... silly me.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Some People STILL Just Don't Get It.*



BiggDawg said:


> Don't bother. Don't worry. Close it or not.
> 
> Have fun with your abuse of the *RG*, as if that matters. You need a life, and to quit abusing the power (such as it is) granted to being a moderator. Part of the responsibility of being a moderator in a civilized setting is that of being fair and impartial. You have been neither.
> 
> ...


I can see that your one of those people that can do no wrong 
you just don't get it do you
When XXX opened this back up that was yer signal to back down & apologise 
but it looks like your following the path of the newb of a few days ago so I might as well say bye now :bn


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: Some People STILL Just Don't Get It.*



BiggDawg said:


> Don't bother. Don't worry. Close it or not.
> 
> Have fun with your abuse of the *RG*, as if that matters. You need a life, and to quit abusing the power (such as it is) granted to being a moderator. Part of the responsibility of being a moderator in a civilized setting is that of being fair and impartial. You have been neither.
> 
> ...


Dude, just stop right now. I didn't like your first post on this thread when I first read it either. You pretty much pissed on his parade. Not sure if you realize it but the more you post, the worse it makes you look. Leave it alone.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Well h3ll BD flew the coop
Last Activity: Today 02:02 PM wonder if it was sumpin I sed ...


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Nah, he was pissed at me for being an unfair and biased Moderator. Hell I've been called worse so I won't go cry into my Wheaties just yet


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Nah, he was pissed at me for being an unfair and biased Moderator. Hell I've been called worse so I won't go cry into my Wheaties just yet


what an uncaring Ahole you are Dustin....


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Congrats on order....


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Glad I hadn't sent that PIF out yet. :r


:r  Did I say that? :r


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## bassrocker (Oct 26, 2006)

You guys need a little of that Lithium and a shot of Crown :al


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: Some People STILL Just Don't Get It.*



BiggDawg Heck said:


> maybe ordering isom's should be the last concern and getting new socks should be his first. seriusly being a new guy myself i wouldnt point anything out like that to anyone yet publicly if you wanted to help him out you should have pm'ed him that would have been the right way to do it :2


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

apython said:


> This thread is is all warm and cozy. Thanks to the well wishers, I'll definately post a review after my RyJ's get here.


Hope you enjoy, its always a great feeling having a box on the way!!! Hope you enjoy!!

Joel


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Sure seems to be alot of tension around here lately.. lite up fella's, it's a great stress reliever.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Wow.
I have to read this thread from the start.
I missed it.
Was too busy on the Castro one and the Avatar.
Full moon!!!


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

sigh!


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Wow, I just can't believe what people will say sometimes, biggdawg you are the first person that I have ever dinged. congrats.
Edit, Sorry forgot to say congrats to you on your first purchase, enjoy them. Hopefully you can find a good restaurant out in the middle of somewhere.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

OK,
That was some interesting reading.
Amazing.

Congrats on your order and good luck with them.


----------



## moosebrew (Dec 8, 2006)

apython said:


> I ordered 15 RyJ short churchills. I hope their legit, I don't know anyone who smokes ISOMS so I checked a lot of websites, called a few and went with one who seemed honest. We'll see, I'll post pics when I get em.


Congrats on your cherry breaking order:ss Hope they are sweeeet!

Mark


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

I am at a loss for words on this thread........


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Rploaded said:


> I am at a loss for words on this thread........


That's a first...:r


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: Some People STILL Just Don't Get It.*



jitzy said:


> BiggDawg said:
> 
> 
> > Heck, I've got socks older than many of the members
> ...


:r Dang! Now I need to clean the snot and tea off my screen.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

thats 10 minutes I'll never get back...:ss


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

what else were ya gonna do with those 10 minutes anyway?


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

clean out my Outlook address book lol


----------



## vtdragon (Nov 23, 2005)

*apython, Congrats on your order.* 
Let us know what you think of them when you get them.

By the way, *nice to have you here on CS.* Please ignore all that crap from biggdawg. In my experience, he does not represent the quality of individuals who usually post here in the jungle. Enjoy!


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Some People STILL Just Don't Get It.*

Well, that was a 1st...

congrats on the order. and dont listen to anything he says.. Theres a Million and a half posts a day saying "CHECK OUT MY AWESOME ISOM ORDER" noone goes to any lengths to hide their country. 
you did nothing out of the ordinary.
that guy just wanted to boss people around or something.
Some just feel the need to enforce rules.

strange how i feel at home with a bunch of "elitist, obnoxious asshats"...
i hope you all feel the same way 

-hyp


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: Some People STILL Just Don't Get It.*

he's probably one of those guys who can taste the burnt madagascar vanilla


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

LiteHedded said:


> i was gone for a while and I gotta say the mood on the boards is quite a bit different.
> not to mention *all the guys that used to post seem to be missing*


:tpd: Many of them anyhow.


----------

